# red ears



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does any one know what the state record red ear sunfish is last year i caught one that if i would have not been so stupid and thrown it back i bet it would have been a state record. it was 14 inches long i caught it on a plastic worm texas rigged fishing for bass the hook was a 3/0 and the red ears mouth was big enough for it to fit in there just to give you an idea of how big this thing was. also what would be a trouphy class black crappie be because i normally catch a couple over 16 inches every spring when fishing for bass.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It is 3.58 pounds caught in 1998 from a farm pond.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats big any ideas on how big my 14 inch one would have weighed


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1.5lbs maybe a little more


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats a nice red ear i wish i would have kept it


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

very nice, i have never caught one that big. those crappie are good too. why don't you fish for those?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i do fish for them my PB just came when i was fishin for bass


----------

